# Suhr Factory Party 2015



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Lots of great performances here. This is held in conjunction with winter NAMM and they've been filming them for a couple years. I'd love to have a compilation DVD of these performances!

http://www.suhr.com/2015-Factory-Party-Video-Gallery.html


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i've been enjoying the Big Wreck ones...he's trying in his own way (Suhr) to help expose them to the american market...


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> i've been enjoying the Big Wreck ones...he's trying in his own way (Suhr) to help expose them to the american market...


... and so he should! They're a great band!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Albatross is a great, GREAT tune.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

While not a huge fan of the new disc...Hey Mama has been my fav...love the tones in it!


----------

